# Drowning!!



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

UNOFFICIAL!!! It appears that a non-resident hunter has drown after their boat capsized in the Knox, ND area. Is it really worth the risk? If you dont know the water, leave the damn things home. Sell the boat and buy field decoys. Haven't any of you wondered why you dont see duckboats in our yards or behind our hunting rigs? If you arent going to use your heads at least stay in shallow water!


----------



## Rick A. (Sep 5, 2003)

Hunter...That has to be the biggest "jerk off" comment i've ever read...A guy just died...Show a little class and don't turn it into a stupid thing a NR did...You admitted you don't know all the details, so why assume he made a mistake...Accidents happen...EVEN to Residents...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Hunter, Show some respect man! This guy probably left a wife and kids behind. Pull your head out for a second!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Grover (Oct 20, 2003)

Unbelievable! This anti NR sentiment just hit it's low point with the comments from above. What a cheap shot.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Man Hunter sounds like youve got some issues to deal with. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yep its a shame a fellow duck hunting brother dies and once again the dog is chasing its tail!! :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Just a shot here, but I think you guys may be misinterpreting H. I read it more as frustration over a terrible event and a pleading word of warning than a cheep shot. In his part of the world, over the years I'm sure he's seen too many guys use boats on relatively shallow waters on typical ND windy days, which is always a very dangerous combination. Four dead last year. I don't mean to put words in his mouth, but I read it differently.


----------



## Grover (Oct 20, 2003)

I hope you are correct in your interpretation of his comments...seemed to be a bit too much sarchasm for me. If it was an honest plea for hunter saftey then the NR part of Hunters comments could easily have been left out. I would be willing to guess that a few residents have met the same unfortunate fate.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Didnt mean to ruffle any feathers here.......And no disrespect to anyone....
Sorry if it came off that way. But we have had way to many go this way to pacify feelings. Again,,,,,,resident or non,,,If you dont know the water,,,leave the boat at home. I was just trying to get a message across as this happened way to close to home, Details???? What more do you want? A man is dead, but maybe if we can convince more "hunters" to field hunt, we souldnt be having this discussion!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I use a duck boat but it is a 14 ft deep vee & I'm used to rough water & wear my life jacket while moving - if i don't positively know how deep it is.

Duck boat hunters have just as much rights to hunt as field hunters & many of you will learn someday how it opens many more options for hunting - than field hunting - it is probably a more traditional way to hunt ducks than in fields :roll: :******: :eyeroll: plus many use them to retrieve their birds (don't have dogs)

Anyway I will say a prayer for those that are no longer with us - how sad to die doing something you love & look so forward too - I guess there are worse way to go - but I doubt they planned it to happen ---- I think overloading is a problem too

Being in a boat with waders on & cold water is not a good idea without lifejackets - even then cold water can have bad effects on people at different degrees of time & exposure


----------



## Rick A. (Sep 5, 2003)

Dan, your shot misfired...Don't let this creep off the hook! I went back & re-read his post! "Use your heads"...refering to NR's...His comments were very cold at best and he is certinally not an ambasador for N.D. Hunting! Not to mention he doesn't even know what really happened. Get a life dude, it could have happened to you!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

It's a shame and shouldnt happen to anyone.....no matter what the circumstances Everyone should stop and think about what they are doing and if there is anyway they could make thier efforts a little safer. Its a tough thing to do considering the anticipation and adrenaline that comes with those early mornings. Even though accidents happen common sense goes a LONG way towards preventing tragedies such as these.

I hope everyone has a safe season and bless the families of those we have lost.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

just posted on this on hot topics...did not see this thread until now....

My info was the boat was overloaded...not sure on life jackets....

Be careful in and around the water & allow yourself more time to get things done safely!!


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

I was tossed out of a 14' deep-V on the last day of MN season one year. I was running out to get a diver duck that splashed down way out on the end of our decoy string. Being alone in the boat made it light and the wind flipped it when I tried to hurry out and back. The first thing to hit the water was my head, I was pretty panicky. When I was able to surface my waders kept trying to pull me back down, so I had to kick them off. Some friends in another boat came out to help, needless to say I was done for the day. My wife made me make a promise to wear my life jacket. I have hunted from boats all my life and am just learning the field hunting game, Fetch had some very good points. From what I have seen, hunting from a boat is far more dangerous than any other way and in most cases alot more work.


----------



## Cupp (Oct 20, 2003)

> Again,,,,,,resident or non,,,If you dont know the water,,,leave the boat at home.


How in the world do you "get to know" the water if you leave the boat at home?? That's like saying don't drive because you might get in a wreck...instead of just wearing your seatbelt and driving defensively. Seems to me the only way to get to know the water is to get out on it. How about wearing a life jacket (or better yet a float coat), kill switch, and watching how many people/how much stuff you carry in the boat. As well as knowing your ability and the ability of the boat you are in to handle rough water conditions. In other words, be prepared...


----------



## spirit water steve (Mar 13, 2003)

Hello folks,

I don't spend much time on line here since one has to mull through comments that are often mean in spirit to find the "good stuff." Just read some hunting tips before looking at this thread that were quite helpful. I'm glad several others have responded as such. I hope the first poster receives release from what lead to his initial comments.
I just glanced here since I'd heard rumors of the death of one of our brothers. I'll look elsewhere to find out what happened. Hunting is about enjoying freedoms not trying to control or second guess others behavior.

Everyone dies physically, but those of faith have no fear of physical death. Two of the men who drowned last season are aquaintances and one is a personal friend. They were staying with me during their visit when they died. George was both careful and carefree. He was an avid and lifelong hunter and had told friends that passing away during a hunting outing would be a great way to go. He had several different boats and was adept at the use of them all. As a retired Lutheran pastor, he knew that things happen according to the will of the one who has all power.

I'm glancing across my desk at a beautiful carving of a blue wing teal made for me by another pastor friend as a memorial gift for these men. Their boat is in my yard. Stop by for a coffee and a visit whenever you are in the area. All are welcome here. Good hunting


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

im a nr and ive never hunted in nd, but when i read hunters comments, i didnt take them to be offensive towards the person that drowned, just comments of frustration of seeing hunters taking unnecessary steps to duck hunt in nd. i know when we go to another state to hunt, we try and find out what works in the area your going. hunting duck in missouri is completely different than hunting in louisianna miss. river delta. i understood what you werre saying hunter.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Using a boat is not an "unnecessary step to duck hunt in nd." There are HUNDREDS of places in nodak that using a boat is a huge help, especially if you dont have a dog. And maybe Im hanging out in the wrong part of town when I go to fargo and see camoed up duck boats in peoples driveways. They must all be the residents that dont know anything about hunting ducks in their own state.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

May I take a different tack on this event?

First, my condolences to the deseased family and friends. While I too almost drowned while hunting a walk-in area (yep) and one year found a hunter who had literally died in his tracks while pheasant hunting, we must always think about those who are left behind and that they obtain some comfort and release.

Okay, that being said, to me this becomes an opportunity to remind everyone to not take common sense, knowledge and courtesy for granted. Whether he wore a life jacket or not, had the right or wrong watercraft, or whatever, his misfortune could have been due to inexperience - and that can be "achieved" at any age.

My point is simple, adopt a philosophy of sharing your experience(s) with others - be that resident, non-resident, young, old, hunted many years, or never hunted at all. Take a look at some of the recent pictures you can find taken by people who hunt ND: beautiful sunrises, sunsets, happy faces, amazing vistas (what;s a vista?), and the wildlife/waterfowl.

How are people going to learn about what we already know and love if someone doesn't take them, point them in the right direction, or assist them in some manner? God forbid, your raised by a non-hunting family living in ND! What then?

I am from IL and grew up with a Father who hunted pheasants, rabbits and squirrels - less and less as he and I grew older. By the time I was 10, he seldom went at all, so by the time many kids have already bagged their first whatever, I learned about it via TV (spit).

When I was in my 20's, I became interested and started to hunt. Anyone remember their first pheasant or rabbit? I sure do! My Dad went with me when I bagged my first Rooster, and even though he was 40 or so yards away when I caught up to the bouncing up and down into the air Rooster (after running like a charging Linebacker), he yelled at me to NOT SHOOT the head off in order to put it out of its misery! Not because it wasn't the right thing to do, but because of his experience and keen eye, he saw that I had stuck my shotgun barrel into the dirt as I was scrambling after the downed bird.

Would I have thought to check that out? I don't think so...

Now, I had the bug, and hunting while a release and relaxation for me, it also became an obsession to learn and do more. But how, as I was without a family that hunted anymore and my current circle of friends never had? So, I became self-taught and made many a mistake but have lived so far. As the years began to add up, I became more experienced BUT NEVER took myself to know anywhere near as much as anyone who I hunted with! I always tried to learn from anyone I hunted with. And when I was comfortable in situations, I began to take others with me on their first hunt - boy, those provided some great and humerous memories!

When the Internet arrived in our household and forums like this began to operate, I not only asked for advice but would open myself to take people hunting in new areas that I am familar with. Most of them were absolutely GREAT experiences, with only one or two with people I chose not to hunt with again.

So, I support Greenwings AND GREYWINGS - for all those who are kids inside but might be older in human years. We are hindered in IL by the fact that EVERYONE who goes afield with a firearm MUST have a Firearm Owners ID card (FOID) - and that takes anywhere from four to 12 weeks to obtain. It doesn't matter that you don't even own a firearm, you are required to have an FOID card - AND that prevents/hinders introducing people to hunting. At least that is one thing you do not have in ND too!!!

So, I am longwinded but I try and always take every opportunity to "preach" about sharing and introducing others to what we all love and live - hunting!

I am now 50 (going on 19) and relish every moment afield. Just keep in mind that not everyone knows what other's might consider relevant and pertinent information. So Adopt A Greywing (AAG!) today!

The sermon is over, may you all go in peace!


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Zettler,
Some good points, yes you sure are longwinded 

Vista? That is a town in Southern California 

I have taken a few kids out who were from non-hunting family's but not near enough. A way for someone who does not have hunting or fishing friends is to join a local sportsmans club. Or even a non-local one if your local group is geared towards goals other than your own.

With the advent of the internet, you can not only "Hook Up" with chicks, but you can also hook up with someone to hunt those ditch chickens.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

wow, after reading the first five posts of this thread, all i can say is, settle down...


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

The internet did some harm and some good. It gave away alot of hunting spots and ruined many cause people have big mouths.Howerver, as said above it gave people a way to meet chicks!!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

ZETTLER, Great post! In all seriousness, we all lose when one of us dies. No matter it being in our bed or in the field. "Why" We ask. We as a group, lose someone who is fighting to keep our hunting tradition a live. We lose another brother!

Now I don't think Hunter_54386 was trying to demoralize the issue, but more or less point out that in the last 2 years when the numbers of hunter has increased so has the number of deaths in our state. The harsh fact is that most of them were due to drowning and the were from other states. Now don't get me wrong!!! I'm NOT ripping on NR"S, just stating the facts! Which are not good ones in anyway you look at it. Hell I've never hunted from a boat, and probably never will ( which would make me a prime example of for some thing like that).

I and everyone here is always sadden by the news when we hear a hunter go down!

Mav....


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Granville.

One thing I read somewhere else I believe, was that Devils' Lake is rather "different." And they are referring to the lake structure, depth, etc. - and this is what takes people by surprise. That is good point and the NDG&F are hopefully going to start educating Resident and NR hunters/fishermen alike about this fact.

I will tell you one thing, I made Fargo by 5:45 AM Saturday from Springfield, IL, and after stopping at Cabela's, I turned west towards where I am now (staying with a good friend (resident all his life) that I met on the Inernet four years ago), and I drove past the Lake.

Actually, I steered past it, as the wind was the worse I had driven in with a full-size van for years! I stopped in Devils Lake, ate some KFC and drove through the Trail **** Motel parking lot, where I actually saw a couple of people getting ready to go out in boats at Noon! I stopped and cautioned them about the drowning but they seemed indifferent to a "radical" fellow hunter from IL....

I just hope that I planted a seed.

Having a great time in Granville. Shot our Mallards (VERY surprised), a couple of geese and then a Grouse this afternoon. There were more NR hunters out today than I have seen in this area since I started coming here. All were freelancing and most were staying at a B & B.

You gotta love ALL the caretakers of ND - thank you for making me welcome for the 14 year!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Hunting accidents do happen.

No one should be blamed for using a boat in ND. They are generally not needed. But a whole lot of marshes in ND cannot be waded. Though I have never used a boat in North Dakota in 25 years, there are times when I wished I had one. It could be a good way to get away from pressured areas and get back to some great honey holes. Besides, I sometimes feel a whole lot more uncertain wading in muck with water up to my chest than I do paddling around in a boat.

Hunting from a boat is a tradition in Minnesota and other states. There is a lot of deep water there. The law requires hunters to have their life jackets on. Minnesotans should know how to deal with boats, loads, and wind. Unfortunately, some hunters get careless. Hunters, whether in ND or elsewhere need to always be aware of the conditions.

My sympathies go to the family and friends of the hunter who had an unfortunate accident.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Proof it can happen to anyone.......I don't know if anyone has heard about this, but in church on sunday a lady from max asked for prayer for a freind of her's who's husband went out hunting saturday and never came home. As of sunday morning they had not found him. I haven't heard the end of this story....but it doesn't sound good.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

The person that drowned was a 41 year old father of 3 high school sons. He is from Backus Mn, and I work with his nephew. It's a tragedy, but a strong reminder to all of us (boat or no boat), one can never be to safe.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I can't wait to a big winter storm hits and I can grab the boat and ride out to DL and hunt alone. No one knowing where I am at, no life jacket, just me and the lake one on one. Some people sky dive, some people surf big waves...I duck hunt DL when the weather's at it's worst. Let's just say I want to die with my waders on.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Call me sick but Jone's post gave me a warm and fuzzy.The only way to go, doing what is special in ones heart!


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

I guess you guys are losing it. At least to me no duck is worth it but to some in Iowa etc it seems like it from what they say on websites


----------



## spirit water steve (Mar 13, 2003)

Just finished reading this whole string again since my earlier post. Its been a good read.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Matt,

I hope you were a little "tongue in cheek" in your last post. Please don't go alone in bad weather and wear your life jacket!!


----------



## sub3340 (Aug 18, 2003)

spirit water steve said:


> Just finished reading this whole string again since my earlier post. Its been a good read.


To Spirit Water Steve - I knew George Freidinger pretty well myself. Met him about 20 years ago through a mutual friend from Mt Vernon, IL. Dave Henson. George loved waterfowling as much or more than any person I have ever met. I feel privalged to have known him and spent days in a boat and field w/ George. I finer person I have never met.

George was always optimistic. You could be out w/ no ducks flying and George was never ready to go in. He always thought they would be flying by any minute now, he loved just to be out and enjoy the experience.

I just came back from DL. Enjoyed ND and the whole experience. I know how he drowned. The lake is not forgiving. Wish I would have had the opportunity to meet you when I was there. ND is a beatiful State and the people I met seemed so friendly.

Hope your season Steve is a good one. If you have time I would like to know more about George's trips to DL, I know how much they ment to him.

If you ever want to come to IN for a duck hunt let me know. We have few ducks but I can feed you well !!

Lee
[email protected]


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Matt I totally agree with you. You got to prove to yourself that you are alive every once and awhile. I have had dreams were I die hunting on Dirty DL.


----------

